
The State of Vue 2.0 - clivestaples
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/the-state-of-vue-1655e10a340a#.8wayhcmw8
======
skolos
I used AngularJS 1 a lot, but the second version felt overkill for my small to
medium sized projects. I found vue.js and never looked back. Vue.js framework
is everything I wished AngularJS 2 would be. Very happy with its progress as
well.

